# Multiple joint pain



## smaher82 (Oct 15, 2015)

Our EMR system for multiple joint pain maps to M25.50. ICD10data says a synonym for this code is multiple joint pain. I wanted to ask the providers to select a code for each location of joint pain. Which is correct?



Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 15, 2015)

M25.50 is unspecified joint.  I do not recommend use of this code.  The way I see it is the provider examined that joint and knows which one it is.  So code each one documented.  The codes you append to the claim today becomes information the payer uses for future decisions and determinations.  Using unspecified joint pain does not communicate necessary information that the patient may need should future decisions need to be made about a particular joint.


----------

